# Absolute Zero Translation is not dead (Tales of Rebirth is WIP)



## Reploid (Jul 15, 2019)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/absolute-zero-translations-is-ceasing-all-work-permanently.497372/

It seems despite old news shit is rolling again. I would adore to play ToR in english someday.


----------

